# Remittance Account



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

There is a bank that offers remittance to the Philippines. Whereas, an option is either cash or deposited to a Philippine bank. Has anyone ever used this option to get cash? I'm thinking of starting an account where my spouse (an American) or my cousin is the receiver. I will be the one sending the funds from my existing U S account.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I use Wells Fargo Express Transfer for that. They only charge $5 per transfer regardless of amount sent. Only used to deposit into a bank account here, not cash.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I also use WFB to transfer money to me and pick up at BPI.

Very easy to use.

JM101


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

You send the money to yourself as the beneficiary?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nannetteph said:


> You send the money to yourself as the beneficiary?


That is correct. Best for the lowest cost really is to use a company call Xoom there in the states. Simply send different amounts to yourself in advance of your trip. Quick, easy, simple..


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

I also use Xoom. Faster. Cheaper. And the remittance can be picked up at banks and SM malls.


----------

